# Paseando por la av. salaverry y San felipe.. por fin mis fotos!!!



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Te falto la nueva clinica de postgrado de la Universidad Cayetano Heredia

Espero para la proxima semana hacer un thread de la clinica.

Saludos


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El 4D es furor en Asunción del Paraguay !!!!*

Uno de los dueños del 4D limeño,vino acá al Paraguay y puso su local ...hace ya 15 años.... y sigue con un èxito tremendo.... es la "HELADERÌA" por excelencia... y es fabulosa...toda de ventanales...parece una pecera inmensa...."para ver y dejarse ver".....

Me encantò el thread de Omar... la zona de la Salaverry & San Felipe siempre ha sido muy bonita... como muy serena para recorrerla....esas callecitas cerca al Sophianum son preciosas... 



Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente thread, las fotos están absolutamente buenas. Zonas nunca tomadas en esos ángulos. El 4D en todo su explendor, yo extraño el de chocolate y ese que son varias bolas de helado variado que no me acuerdo como se llama... en fin el nombre no importa cuando el sabor es espectacular.
> 
> Muy buen trabajo del forista y sobre todo un aporte importante en el foro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las fotos están mostrazas, la avenida Salaverry sin duda es una de las más bonitas de Lima, al igual que la avenida arequipa antiguamente albergaba las mejores mansiones limeñas.

Este edificio me gusta.


----------

